

Show HN: Weekend project - 'Follow my money' budget tool - JoeCortopassi

I've been going through Steven Gary Blanks book "Four Steps to the Epiphany", and wanted to try out his method for customer development with a simple iPhone App. After talking with some people about how they keep track of their money, this was what I thought would be a good MVP to test the waters.<p>Any feedback is much appreciated.<p>Link to the app store:http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/follow-my-money/id471808412?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>Demo video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF1KcbNjZ7Y
======
davidandgoliath
Looks solid, simple but solid :) Any thoughts on additional features?

